# How to cook beef liver??



## princessre

I heard from a friend that it's good to feed beef liver in small quantities once a week.....Hmm....so I got this bloody package of grass-fed beef liver today :blink:....so what am I supposed to do with it? Bake it? Boil it? It looks really disgusting, so I'm sure my pups will love it if I can figure out how to cook it.


----------



## Dogwriter

I tried mixing some with other ingredients, I think it was flour and peanut butter. The recipe said to chop it in the blender. The only thing more gross than the bloody package is pureeing it. Ewww. I'm anxious to see the answers you get.


----------



## mary-anderson

I've done the chicken livers before (yuck) I ground it up with
other chicken parts and cooked it. I really really hate the look,
the feel, the smell of LIVER!!! I'm so glad it's hard to get on
this island.


----------



## jodublin

i hate liver this is how i cook it ...
dust in flour ,and fry in sunflower oil for 5-10 mins ,when browned ,
allow to cool then slice to bite size pieces.


----------



## Snowbody

Sophia -I agree with Jo. You can saute it. Not even sure if you need to dust it in flour though. Probably use some of the coconut oil and just saute for 3 minutes or so on each side. Then you can cut it up or puree it. I'm one of those people who will eat calves liver only in a very good french restaurant and they usually saute it with bacon and onions. Alas not for the dogs!! Where'd you get the liver? At farmers market or Citeralla? Is it grass fed or grass finished?


----------



## mysugarbears

I love liver, chicken liver, beef liver i love it. When i cook liver for my husband and i and spray a casserole dish with the crisco spray and slice onion and place on bottom and sprinkle with broiled steak seasoning on both sides and then add sliced onion on the top cover and bake. I have never made liver for the pups i guess i would saute in coconut oil and chop into very fine pieces.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Try a saute in coconut oil. 

It's a cook people food, too. If you don't like the taste of it, grate cooked liver into ground bison or ground sirloin hamburger patties. 

Grass-fed beef liver is one of the healthiest foods out there. I wish my store had it more than once or twice a year.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

OMG, I would never grind it before cooking........I hate stuff like that. I am so funny about my food. Sophia, Saute it and then put it in the blender. Let us know how they like it.................:chili:


----------



## linfran

Here is a recipe that i have made for Tyson -

Add fresh liver to boiling water. Boil for 5 - 10 minutes until not pink.
Remove liver from water and rinse with cold water under the tap and also remove white foamy stuff and/ or slime.
Pat the liver dry with a paper towel.
Place liver on a cookie sheet and bake in preheated 200 degree oven about 20 minutes until it looks leathery. It should not break when you pick it up.
Cut the liver into bite sized pieces. Can store in the freezer.

Linda


----------



## Cosy

You can puree it, then mix in some flour and one egg white. A dash of garlic powder (a dash won't hurt but entices with the scent of it.)
Spread in a greased pan and bake until done...don't make the layer too thick. Cut into squares and freeze what you're not using. A little goes a long way. Makes great training treats.


----------



## princessre

Wow!! :w00t: Thanks so much for all the tips and techniques!! I'm going to have to try all the different ways of making it!!

So for today, I sauteed it in coconut oil and then cut it up in small pieces (with a fork in my left hand :HistericalSmiley...and the fluffs LOVED it!! Wow!! They love anything kind of stinky!! I tried a tiny bite myself, and it wasn't so bad...

It is grass-fed...I got it from FreshDirect...I don't think I will ever enjoy handling that bloody slippery thing...but I guess I'm willing to do it for my little balls of love!! :wub:

Thanks everyone, again!


----------



## Johita

I like liver - my mom sure knows how to cook it right for her human kids. I will try some for Aolani one day in the not so near future - am still expirementing with other proteins. Glad your fluffs enjoyed their liver - what a good mom they have


----------



## MalteseJane

Dusting in flour is mostly done to avoid a big mess when you sautee it in oil. This is the way I use to cook liver for Alex. I would not cook beef liver that way for us. I have a special recipe for us. French do not use beef or even calve liver for sautee. We use *veal* liver. I might buy calve liver under the condition the color is very very light and close to the color of veal liver. It's very difficult to find here in the States.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

princessre said:


> Wow!! :w00t: Thanks so much for all the tips and techniques!! I'm going to have to try all the different ways of making it!!
> 
> So for today, I sauteed it in coconut oil and then cut it up in small pieces (with a fork in my left hand :HistericalSmiley...and the fluffs LOVED it!! Wow!! They love anything kind of stinky!! I tried a tiny bite myself, and it wasn't so bad...
> 
> It is grass-fed...I got it from FreshDirect...I don't think I will ever enjoy handling that bloody slippery thing...but I guess I'm willing to do it for my little balls of love!! :wub:
> 
> Thanks everyone, again!


 
what we do for our babies :wub: :wub: :wub: . .I am excited to get some beef liver too . . .am heading to Seattle over the weekend and will definitely visit whole foods for more variety . . I always hit the asian market but this time I will include whole foods as I do want a variety of meats for my furbabies too.

I love liver - checken and beef except am just lazy to cook them so I never have them anymore :w00t: so I really won't mind cooking it for my babies . . .I think I will cut it up in cubes, and saute it with cut up carrots - oh yum . . .:wub:


----------

